# Corrección de campo difuso (BBC Dip) y transición Full to Half space + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2012)

En este tema les traigo otro pequeño circuito muy útil para ecualización activa de baffles, y que deberíamos utilizar siempre que utilicemos sistemas activos de tres vías.
Este pequeño diseño está basado en el presentado por Sigfried Linkwitz en *este tema* para el proyecto PHOENIX de su web (y *acá *están los calculos), e intenta corregir dos problemas que siempre surgen cuando se diseñan crossovers para sistemas de parlantes:


La diferencia de percepción ante el cambio de espacio libre a espacio difuso (comúmente llamado *BBC Dip*, ya que fué descripto *en un paper de un ingeniero de la BBC* hace mas de 35 años).
El "incremento" de 6dB en la potencia de los tonos graves cuando el woofer se sitúa muy cercano al piso.
En un crossover pasivo, el primer punto puede implementarse directamente en la etapa de diseño, pero luego no puede quitarse sin rediseñar el crossover completo . El segundo punto es prácticamente irrealizable a menos de contar con un ecualizador por fracciones de octava, o bien un ecualizador digital del tipo del Beringher Ultracurve.

Este pequeño circuito implementa un filtrado shelving pasa-altos sobre los 100Hz para la corrección de Full Space -> Half Space, y un filtro notch en 2.7kHz y 4dB de profundidad para la corrección de la transición Free Field -> Diffuse Field, que además tiene la posibilidad de activarse/desactivarse a voluntad con una llave DPDT. Por supuesto, esto valores están ajustados a como YO voy a ecualizar mi sistema 2.1, pero en el segundo link anterior tienen toda la info necesaria para ajustarlo a sus necesidades. Solo queda leer y aprender 
El circuito también conserva el diseño original de S. Linkwitz del filtrado pasa-bajo para rechazo de RF, y puede ser removido si no les viene bien, pero tengan cuidado en como lo quitan para no alterar la frecuencia y atenuación del filtro shelving.

Por último, hay decir que *este circuito es la etapa de entrada a todo el sistema de filtrado activo*, por lo que su diseño impacta (sin ajustes) sobre el funcionamiento global del sistema.

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:*
Este circuito ha sido simulado y evaluado en protoboard y es 100% funcional. El PCB está controlado y es 100% fiel al diseño original que se presenta en el PDF de abajo y que es el mismo que fué evaluado y medido en el protoboard, así que no hay dudas de que funcione como se debe. De todas maneras, en algunos días voy a subir la foto cuando termine de armar el PCB para que lo vean.


*LICENCIA:*
Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma  privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero tienen prohibido decir  que lo diseñaron y/o inventaron ustedes, y tienen que respetar esta  voluntad, si nó...es ROBO, está claro? Eso significa que *no se puede borrar/cambiar donde dice EZAVALLA en el PCB*. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el *precio*.

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ*  y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de  aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a  la casa de alguien o queman algún equipo por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 14, 2012)

Como estas, ¿Crees que vale la pena conseguir estos op amp ultra bajo ruido del tipo OPAxxx, para estos filtros?
Como cuesta conseguir integrados originales de los mas comunes, tal vez no valga la pena.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2012)

Ez: Excelente articulo, va para mi lista de proyectos 



2SC2922 dijo:


> Como estas, ¿Crees que vale la pena conseguir estos op amp ultra bajo ruido del tipo OPAxxx, para estos filtros?
> Como cuesta conseguir integrados originales de los mas comunes, tal vez no valga la pena.


En mi casa tengo como 15, el detalle es que te va a salir más caro venir por ellos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Como estas, ¿Crees que vale la pena conseguir estos op amp ultra bajo ruido del tipo OPAxxx, para estos filtros?
> Como cuesta conseguir integrados originales de los mas comunes, tal vez no valga la pena.


En verdad no son necesarios para nada. Todos los OA tienen ganancia 1  o -1, así que el impacto del ruido interno es menos que mínimo, y la ganancia completa de toda la etapa de filtrado/ecualización (incluyendo los filtros LR y la LT) anda por los 10dB (poco mas de 3) de punta a punta y solo en algunas pocas frecuencias.

Si podés conseguir los OPAxxx, pues metele con esos que son excelentes, pero si nó, poneles los que están en el esquemático y te sobra lo mismo....te lo digo por teoría y EXPERIENCIA .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2012)

Eduardo:

Muy buen trabajo!.

Te hago una consulta: ¿la compensación de baffle step (que no es más que un filtro pasabajos, con limitaciones en la atenuación) y lo que se corrije con el filtro shelving en este esquema (que no es más que un filtro pasaaltos, con limitaciones en la atenuación también) no son para similar finalidad, es decir, correjir la transición en la emisión entre espacio completo y medio espacio del conjunto parlante-baffle y también correjir realces en relación con la cercanía de parlante-baffle a superficies reflectantes?. De ser así, ¿las dos frecuencias de quiebre de estos filtros se definen en función del ancho del frente del baffle o son frecuencias definidas por otros parámetros que me esté perdiendo?. ¿Pueden convivir estos dos tipos de filtros en nuestro sistema?

Por otro lado, ¿el filtro notch (emulado en torno a un girador y otros elementos pasivos) es para algún efecto psicoacústico con una estricta explicación técnica convincente, o es, por ejemplo, para diferenciar el sonido de un determinado sello discográfico de otro?. Te lo pregunto, ya que ví alguna discución de estas en otros foros y, de ser esto último, como por ejemplo distinguir un sonido inglés de otro estilo o costumbre, no le veo mucho sentido su implementación.

Un abrazo

Diego


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2012)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Eduardo:
> Muy buen trabajo!.


Gracias Diego! Pero no es para tanto! solo poner la llave y diseñar el PCB  



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Te hago una consulta: ¿la compensación de baffle step (que no es más que un filtro pasabajos, con limitaciones en la atenuación) y lo que se corrije con el filtro shelving en este esquema (que no es más que un filtro pasaaltos, con limitaciones en la atenuación también) no son para similar finalidad, es decir, correjir la transición en la emisión entre espacio completo y medio espacio del conjunto parlante-baffle y también correjir realces en relación con la cercanía de parlante-baffle a superficies reflectantes?. De ser así, ¿las dos frecuencias de quiebre de estos filtros se definen en función del ancho del frente del baffle o son frecuencias definidas por otros parámetros que me esté perdiendo?. ¿Pueden convivir estos dos tipos de filtros en nuestro sistema?


Como diría un amigo: son cosas parecidas pero completamente diferentes 
El baffle-step es una compensación por la difracción de borde en los costados de las cajas, con la idea de atenuar los efectos de la re-emisión sonora que se produce cuando a la onda "se le acaba el frente del baffle"  y pilla las aristas (que si las redondeás un poco ya comenzás a solucionar el problema)
La transición Full Space a Half Space se dá en los tonos graves cuando apoyás el baffle en el piso y los graves se vuelven excesivos por este efecto (_*acá *_comentamos ese asunto y lo que tuve que hacer en mi casa).
Digamos que los orígenes de ambos problemas son similares pero los efectos no lo son.

Y sí, ambas correcciones pueden convivir en el mismo sistema, ya que afectan cosas diferentes en rangos de frecuencias diferentes.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿el filtro notch (emulado en torno a un girador y otros elementos pasivos) es para algún efecto psicoacústico con una estricta explicación técnica convincente, o es, por ejemplo, para diferenciar el sonido de un determinado sello discográfico de otro?. Te lo pregunto, ya que ví alguna discución de estas en otros foros y, de ser esto último, como por ejemplo distinguir un sonido inglés de otro estilo o costumbre, no le veo mucho sentido su implementación.


Lo del BBC Dip es la corrección de un efecto psicoacústico (y fisiológico también), y está explicado en el link del trabajo de Harwood que puse en el primer mensaje, pero básicamente se trata de que si lográs radiación omnidireccional y con respuesta en frecuencia plana en espacio libre, el sonido final, en un campo reverberante, no es del todo agradable por que la escena sonora se aproxima demasiado y las voces se vuelven "muy anchas" (como quien dice..."cantantes jetones" ). Hay por ahí un estudio, que no encontré, donde explica esto en base a refuerzos y atenuaciones en el canal auditivo derivadas de la forma y dimensiones que este tiene, así que esa corrección sobre los 3kHz lo que hace es meter las cosas en su lugar... o al menos dar un mejor posicionamiento de la escena sonora.
Dicen que se percibe mejor en musica clásica (orquestas), pero como acá se saca y pone moviendo una llave... pues vamos a experimentar en que tipo de música funciona mejor según mi gusto.

PD: Eso del sonido ingles y otras yerbas no es la primera vez que lo escucho, pero si la primera en este contexto. Sin embargo debés considerar que lo que decís sea un posibilidad cierta, ya que los descubridores y correctores de este asunto fueron investigadores de la BBC de Londres


----------



## 0002 (Oct 8, 2012)

De esas cosas que sólo en foros de electrónica se encuentran . Al igual que rat, va para la lista de proyectos (a futuro) .

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2013)

Esta respuesta viene medio tarde, pero les copio la foto del montaje (es la misma que ya he posteado _*acá*_):

Ver el archivo adjunto 88005

Y esta es la respuesta en frecuencia del módulo con el BBC dip activado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 88223


----------



## juliangp (Ago 15, 2014)

Eza perdón por revivir el tema, pero cuando abro la llave, sigue estando presente la transición full space a half space? esto qiere decir que si no pongo mi subwoofer en el piso, no debo utilizar el circuito y tendría 6dB menos?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2014)

Si, esa corrección siempre está disponible, por que es la que permite enlazar el/los subwoofer/s con los satélites.
Si no usás el BBC dip, podés eliminar todos los componentes que están "colgados" de la llave, pero YO no lo haría: el efecto del BBC dip es terriblemente notable y beneficioso para el soundstage.


----------

